# Keeping a mock scrape fresh



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I have set up a mock scrape. I was wondering at what intervals should I "freshen" it up? I want to keep the interest of a certain buck, but don't want to overdo it. I know i can work it on my way to the stand but sometimes that means once every 2 weeks. What do you guys do?


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Bucks hit their scraps daily, probably to and from feeding or they make a circle to food and bed and hit them as they go. They want to let the does and other bucks know they are in the area. I do mine going to and comimg from my stand. One of our guys actually peed on a scrap cause the buck would not come down the hill to him all day. He did it when he came out for lunch. When he returned for the evening hunt that scrap was TORN up and he got the buck the next day. I would not recommend this has a norm but that time it worked.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Once every two weeks is far from over doing it. Once a day would be fine. Just know that a scrape is not going to keep any particular deer around. Peeing in scrapes is actually a well known strategy and has been for many years. Urine is urine.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

I decided to try the mock human scrape with my urine this year. I have had a quite a few deer take interest in it, and a new scrape popped up about 30yrds from this one about a week ago. I am hitting mine atleast once every 3 days, and I have added some Code Blue Mock Scrape spray (forget actual name) to it yesterday as I am seeing more and more rubs pop up in the area. Hopefully I'll be able to get a good picture of what's cruising the area besides the small 8pt. The BB has been the most curious, as he has shown up in both scraps, mine and the natural one.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. So far I have only enticed the interest of a small 4 pointer. I have seen a larger buck in the area so he is either wise to me or part vampire and doesn't show up on film.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Code Blue has a scape kit out that keeps the scape for 30 days. Not sure the name of it...but i heard it works..try it out!!


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

BOO said:


> Code Blue has a scape kit out that keeps the scape for 30 days. Not sure the name of it...but i heard it works..try it out!!


Ill second the kit..there is a few different mock scrape kits. yes they work good, somehow when the sun hits it it makes it drip, keeps it fresh. make sure you hang it high enough to where they cant get to it.


----------

